# Tile over tile



## hubbyandme (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi. Spouse previously posted question about tub surround. Bathfitters quoted, but that is out of the question.

Rather than trying to remove acres of tile from the wallboard, or removing the wallboard with tiles attached and then placing new board and tile, is it possible/practical to tile over tile? What does one then do to ensure that the adhesive sticks the new tile to the old, for say another 20 years? 

Your advice will be appreciated.

Herb


----------



## Bud Cline (Oct 4, 2006)

Had you stayed with the original thread so that we knew what you were talking about you would probably have an answer by now.  Where's the original conversation?


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 4, 2006)

Bud, no one answered there. It's in the correct forum now..
Anyone got anything to contribute?
Please do it here if you can help.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Herb:
I would strongly advise against the tile over tile; the existing tile has a very smooth and slick surface and I would not trust the cement to hold. Then there is the posibility of problems behind the old tile that should be corrected. I'm not a tile setter but that's my opinion of the situation.
Glenn


----------



## Kerrylib (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto to glennjanie,

You want to set tile on a SOLID backing.  If any of your tiles are loose, cracked grout lines, etc. you can bet you have gotten moisture back behind the tiles at some point.

Rip it out to the studs.  This way you can pull out the tub and replace it as well.  If the tub is on an exterior wall, you will be able to insulate there as well.  (assuming an older house w/ minimal or no insulation to begin with.)

Staple on tar paper for vapor barier

Screw on cement board w/ appropriate screws
Tape the corners w/ fiberglass

Now you're ready to snap a couple starting lines and away you go w/ the tile.

It will be a mess and take twice as long as you thought, but after done, you will KNOW that the job is done well.

Good luck


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 6, 2006)

Hope you have another shower before doing the big project.
The guy's are right though...bandaids are for injuries sustained in a good bicycle stunt...according to my boy's...not a tile job.

You don't need to redo in tile...they sell fiberglass walls with instruction....DIY.


----------



## MichaelD (Oct 9, 2006)

You can tile over tile(sometimes) on a floor.  Never on a wall


----------

